# Oregon Country Fair and Wyld Thang



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This coming up weekend is the Oregon Country Fair and I am so excited. I get to meet Wyld Thang and also get to experience Sharpie body art at the same time. 

She already has her outfits and all that picked out and I am still trying to put mine together. My step daughter took this picture and this is the look I am going to go for. 








[/IMG]

Here is a link to the fair we are going to... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oregon-Country-Fair-Fan-Page/453712940474


So here is the question, how many other peeps can we get from ST who can come and partayyyyy with us?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've thought about coming down but I'm not 100% sure if I'll make it yet. I've got quite a few friends that will be there though so it's really tempting.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I would so love to be there! 

Sigh....maybe one of these years....


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Trim the eyebrows and lose the nose ring. Just sayin~


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds quite tempting indeed... It sure would be cooler there!!! Road trip!!!!! Is there camping on site??/:walk:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> I've thought about coming down but I'm not 100% sure if I'll make it yet. I've got quite a few friends that will be there though so it's really tempting.


You should, pretty please... 

I don't have the eyebrows, my nose is pierced, but not with a nose ring, but I LOVE the eyelashes.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sounds like FUN! Cindilu, you a purty gal!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That is NOT a picture of me, rather a model my step daughter used. I am NOT even close to that purty. I wish but not.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, if I wasn't clear in freakin' OHIO, I would love to be there and meet the both of ya!! But, alas..you guys will just have to carry on without me. (sigh)


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Excited, my stepdaughter has black fairy wings she is going to give me. My outfit might just come together after all.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

those eyelashes absolutely rock!!!!!

we're packing!

haha, gotten lots of compliments on my sharpie tat. 

Got my Funkadelic Maggot Brain CD today... not sure if my campmates will let me play it (good trippin music haha)


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Just called you, I am so stinkin excited, see ya soon.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Forget about a DD, you two might need a Designated Bail Paying Person..lol


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Oh Good Lord, I gotta put some cash back to bail these two out...lol

Like the pic, but that is just the face, what is the COSTUME?????

You just gotta rock the costume, a bustier and a leather skirt? Thigh High boots or as my daughter says "hooker boots"?..

What is the costume?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I tell ya, thigh highs rock. In so many ways...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, yes, I will taking my thigh highs, AND my fur boots, and my fur Sonny Bono vest(which I got from my grandma BTW!), lots of tie dye, with one special piece I KNOW you will love SP I will take a special photo just for you!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

She will be rocking the hot outfits, I am just going to hang out and drink, and ya might want to be putting money for bail away in a real way, lol.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a bottle of candy wine and a bottle of whipped cream vodka to make black cherry cream thingies, though I already got into the vodka.

[YOUTUBE]ug68UjcnW1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Be sure to put the 1-800 number of a reputable bail bondsman somewhere convenient when you have the Sharpies in your hands.

And have fun!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have a feeling that this is going to turn out to be one of those "Hey hold my beer an watch this" events, hope there are pictures!!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh how fun! I love the Oregon Country Fair, good times to be had there for sure... I haven't been in many years. Have a ton of fun and rock the costumes!!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

PLEASE take lots and lots of pictures. Some of us have to live vicariously! Have fun.

Mary


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I got to talk to Wyld Thang today on the phone, she is already there camping the brat, LOL. Which means she gets to have a head start on the party as well. Hoping to see pictures soon and can't wait to be there and join in the fun.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Is this a county fair with straight lace people, cotton candy, roller coasters, and carnival games or is this like a rainbow gathering or burning man kind of gathering?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Rainbow, Burning Man, Hippie Fest, all wrapped up in one Northwest package. 

Oregon Country Fair 2012

oregon county fair - Google Search


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out the men selling homemade products and veggies. That is what my friend does. Sweet guys those sustainable market peeps.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The local gov is paying for this county fair? Wow, that is one unusual county.

Our county fair just has cotton candy and rides, haha.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

oh silly me. I am so tired I read it as county but it is country.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

CB... it's a big, big deal around here. 

Though I live only a stone's throw away from where it's held, I've never been... invited many times, but it's just not my thing. I'm not a big crowd person, hate the heat and dust and partake very seldom of our state flower. The crafts are wonderful, but most of them are available at our weekly Saturday Market... as are many of the foods.

However, I think the girls will have a fantastic time and I'll be thinking of them every time I fight with this weekend's traffic!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raeven said:


> CB... it's a big, big deal around here.
> 
> Though I live only a stone's throw away from where it's held, I've never been... invited many times, but it's just not my thing. I'm not a big crowd person, hate the heat and dust and partake very seldom of our state flower. The crafts are wonderful, but most of them are available at our weekly Saturday Market... as are many of the foods.
> 
> However, I think the girls will have a fantastic time and I'll be thinking of them every time I fight with this weekend's traffic!!


Raeven, you really really should come, I know you hate crowds and the state flower and all but we would LOVE LOVE LOVE to meet you. I hate the heat, don't enjoy the flower so to speak, but I am going because I have never been and want to branch out and live life again. We would LOVE to see you.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

It sounds like a blast! Just one MORE reason I want to move to Oregon, lol! Cindilu, you really should do a costume, they're so much fun!

I went to a huge, wild adults-only Halloween party in Colorado once as the devil. I had a high-cut black leotard that I dressed up with ruby-colored rhinestone straps that crossed in the back, a tiny red tulle skirt in the back (to hide where I attached my tail, lol), thigh high hooker boots, a black/red silk-lined cape, a pitchfork, and horns. 

I braided my hair in all-over tiny braids the night before with Dippity Do, then the night of the party unbraided and let it just be wildly crimped, sprinkled it with red glitter and hair sprayed it on. I had really long red eyelashes and painted curlicue designs with red glitter nail polish out the sides and down the sides of my face. I also painted sharp upside-down V-shaped black eyebrows and a black beauty mark by my mouth and had bright red lipstick. 

We built a huge bonfire, danced, sang, drummed, played games, and imbibed numerous fun substances, lol. I won first prize for costume! Gosh I miss those days! The Ren Faire was lots of fun too, loved dressing up! Oklahoma is a total drag in the fun area.  Y'all have enough fun for me too, lol! I'll chip in on the bail money!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I went to a rainbow gathering once, I did not partake in any flowers, but it was interesting. Would I go again, no. The vibes were not too friendly.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

calliemoonbeam said:


> It sounds like a blast! Just one MORE reason I want to move to Oregon, lol! Cindilu, you really should do a costume, they're so much fun!
> 
> I went to a huge, wild adults-only Halloween party in Colorado once as the devil. I had a high-cut black leotard that I dressed up with ruby-colored rhinestone straps that crossed in the back, a tiny red tulle skirt in the back (to hide where I attached my tail, lol), thigh high hooker boots, a black/red silk-lined cape, a pitchfork, and horns.
> 
> ...


Callie, have you seen the way I look, black boots and straps would NOT look good on me. I am a chubby mama and so I will let WYld do the black boots and sexy outfits. SHe can rock that look. I am buying a skirt for this occasion and working on fairy wings, but NOT going for the sexy look at all. WYld can and will rock that look.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

just go in your birthday suits.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> I went to a rainbow gathering once, I did not partake in any flowers, but it was interesting. Would I go again, no. The vibes were not too friendly.


Depends on the crowd and event. I like small gatherings of artists and musicians.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

cindilu said:


> Callie, have you seen the way I look, black boots and straps would NOT look good on me. I am a chubby mama and so I will let WYld do the black boots and sexy outfits. SHe can rock that look. I am buying a skirt for this occasion and working on fairy wings, but NOT going for the sexy look at all. WYld can and will rock that look.


I wouldn't dress that wild now either (a little older, a few more pounds, lol), but just love to dress up and would have to have a costume of some kind! Glad you're doing something, it helps get you in the mood...and you look just fine! 

And you're right, Wyld ROCKS her costumes!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Enjoy the fair ladies - I hope you'll take tons of pictures for us. I wish I was there and could join you.



City Bound said:


> I went to a rainbow gathering once, I did not partake in any flowers, but it was interesting. Would I go again, no. The vibes were not too friendly.


CB, this fair is a cultural immersion unlike anything you could imagine, it's not really like rainbow gatherings and although there are some similarities it's so much more. Believe me, you haven't lived til you've seen the kinds of fairs that happen in Oregon and other parts of the PNW.

.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Raeven, you really really should come, I know you hate crowds and the state flower and all but we would LOVE LOVE LOVE to meet you. I hate the heat, don't enjoy the flower so to speak, but I am going because I have never been and want to branch out and live life again. We would LOVE to see you.


cindilu, it's a very kind invitation. Unfortunately, my weekend is stuffed -- dinner with friends on Friday, a visit with a very sick and elderly friend on Saturday (perhaps for the last time, though I hope not) and pee wee golf on Sunday with another group of friends. I know, I know; I lead a gripping life. 

I'll be cheering for you in your branching-out pursuits! And I can't wait to hear all about your experiences -- have the time of your lives!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i wish i was closer i would go with you bunch of crazies....lol...all i would ask is dont let me hurt myself...lol..or leave me in a ditch


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

I have friends that attend every year. I've always wanted to go, but haven't. Take PICTURES!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i wish i was closer i would go with you bunch of crazies....lol...all i would ask is dont let me hurt myself...lol..or leave me in a ditch


I wish you could come with, you would be a awesome person to party with...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tinga said:


> I have friends that attend every year. I've always wanted to go, but haven't. Take PICTURES!!


Tinga, I have been thinking about you, we need to get together and hook up to go berry fruit picking if you want?


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah absolutely. I gotta grab some lids and pectin from Bi-Mart ( MAN they've gotten expensive!!)


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh man!!!! Have fun and ditto on the pictures BUT some you won't be able to show - I know these things ya know... LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tinga said:


> Yeah absolutely. I gotta grab some lids and pectin from Bi-Mart ( MAN they've gotten expensive!!)


This weekend I won't be here because I will be at the fair, but next weekend I would like to pick if you are up to it?


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds good! I gotta get me some pickling cukes anyways. I'm thinking I wanna try some mixed fruit ( Our youngest LOVES the canned stuff)


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, I just thought of something, who are your friends that are going, we might know the same people? You don't know Rocking Randy by any chance?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Raeven said:


> cindilu, it's a very kind invitation. Unfortunately, my weekend is stuffed -- dinner with friends on Friday, a visit with a very sick and elderly friend on Saturday (perhaps for the last time, though I hope not) and pee wee golf on Sunday with another group of friends. * I know, I know; I lead a gripping life. *
> 
> I'll be cheering for you in your branching-out pursuits! And I can't wait to hear all about your experiences -- have the time of your lives!!



Aww, Rae. I think you would be awesome to hang out with (minus the guns lol).


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have my wings, my eyelashes are being done tonight, my dress is bought, now we just need to start seeing pics from WYld, because the fair starts today and she is already there.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

cindilu said:


> I have my wings, my eyelashes are being done tonight, my dress is bought, now we just need to start seeing pics from WYld, because the fair starts today and she is already there.


I need a wing pic.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Hey, I just thought of something, who are your friends that are going, we might know the same people? You don't know Rocking Randy by any chance?


Nope, I don't think I know Randy. My friends that go are Tammy and Charlie. They live over in Coos Bay.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Aww, Rae. I think you would be awesome to hang out with (minus the guns lol).


Raven, you are a treasure. If we ever get the chance to hang out, I promise we'll have a rousing fine time -- sans guns!

<thread hijack on>I'm not much of a gun nut... but living on my own out in the middle of nowhere, stuff comes up. Varmints, mostly. Sometimes livestock or a pet that is wounded and beyond saving. I can't bear for them to suffer. IMHO, being able to take care of such things is just part of being a responsible rural resident. So... I shoot just to stay proficient for the rare times when I need to use the skill.

As for 2-legged varmints, I'm pretty well protected from them. But just in case, it's good to know what to expect if I ever need to fire the classic home protection weapon (12 gauge shotgun), and I do also carry a 9 mm Sig Sauer when I go hiking alone in the wild woods around my home.

To me, they're just tools. Learning how to use them properly and well is what's important. But I promise to never inflict them on you! </thread hijack off>

cindilu, when are you planning to arrive at the fair? Sometime tomorrow?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tomorrow first thing, we will be there when the gates open.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am sure you two will have a blast ,cant wait to see pictures !


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I want to go...I want to go...I want to go...:Bawling:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Forget about a DD, you two might need a Designated Bail Paying Person..lol


They might need a bodyguard if they put out an open invitation to anyone here on ST! Be careful who thinks you have invited them to join you...just sayin....:run:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> They might need a bodyguard if they put out an open invitation to anyone here on ST! Be careful who thinks you have invited them to join you...just sayin....:run:


I am taking a body guard, er daycare parent and daycare child with me. Open invite for the girls to hang out, I am guy free and going to stay that way for awhile.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I want to go...I want to go...I want to go...:Bawling:


I wish you could go so badly.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the bail overmuch. Our county is so cash strapped, they've been releasing alleged homicide perps. Country Fair miscreants aren't likely to do any time.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Open invite for the girls to hang out


Exactly!!!! 

(Well, Invalid is cool and Elkhound would be a fun addition to the party, though!)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> I wish you could go so badly.


It would be too much fun...and I love dressing up!!!rincess:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love to meet Invalid and Elk would always be a welcome party person.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> It would be too much fun...and I love dressing up!!!rincess:


This is a first time dressing up for me, but I plan to have fun with it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> It would be too much fun...and I love dressing up!!!rincess:


Fun thing about OCF is that you can also dress down... ALL the way down if you want to. I saw several people wearing nothing but body paint. I myself wore my birthday suit in the big sauna and showers, but kept covered elsewhere. I prefer being the looker to the lookee in most cases.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have seen pictures of the body paint...

I talked with WYld this morning on her way into the gates, hopefully she will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolf Flower, if I go next year I am stopping to pick you up on the way!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Wolf Flower, if I go next year I am stopping to pick you up on the way!!!


I am quoting you on that Shannon, Wolf, would love to meet you as well.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Would LOVE to go back to OCF, it's been, oh my God...15+ years. But this is a busy time for me at work, so it's hard to get away this time of year.  Gotta make hay while the sun shines. But who knows what will happen next year? I won't count it out!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wings. Still waiting. hint hint.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The wings are not yet on, either are clothes, still working on it though, lol.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

The Country Fair is happening now:

The vibe is on | The Oregon Country Fair gets the experience under way

:grouphug:

Too hot, though. Nearly 90F currently.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Words can nnever describe how much fun I had today with Wyld, and she deserves every bit of her title by the way, she really is a Wyld Thang and oh so much fun. Love her dearly. Bail and bonds, or maybe bongs, or what ever. Just ask her about the guys at the concert, and wow, I got educated today, LOL.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Soooo happy you two had fun together!!! Love the pic on FB!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Working on more, she lost her camera and my cell had issues the entire time we were there.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My favorite picture of us...







[/IMG]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

ANd for a butt shot and yes, his is covered although I saw several today that we not.







[/IMG]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My dear friend Rocking Randy and WYld Thang.







[/IMG]


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Fabulous! :thumb:

WANT MORE !!!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time! And yes...more pictures! Got to get to work now but hoping to hear and see more here tonite


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

You look great, girl, love those lashes! And Wyld, as always, is definitely rockin' her look. Bail bonds, bongs and butt shots, woo hoo! Love a man in a kilt, lol. Sounds like it was fun for all, I'm so envious!


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_no wonder Randy is rockin' he has a babe under each arm .............. I'd be smiling that big too hahahahaha_


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys are adorable. 

I'm glad you're having such a great time!! And yes, you both look fabulous!!

Apart from meeting each other, what's been the best part so far?

Glad you've got nice, cool weather for today!! Enjoy every minute!! I'll be thinking of you as I annihilate my competition on the links.... of the pee wee golf course.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you camp there? Are there jams?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

You can camp there, n WYld is camping there for the week as well as ROcking Randy. Next year I plan to camp as well and stay for the entire thing. WYlds camera got lost and my cell phone had issues the entire time I was there so I don't have alot of pictures. 

There is music and some type of event around every corner. You cannot take it all in one weekend. You need much more time then that really.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time...love to see more pictures!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is one more taken before I left, it is blurry, sorry about that... 








[/IMG]


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Love the pictures, especially the Utilikilt!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> Love the pictures, especially the Utilikilt!


The guy wearing the Utilikilt was hawt, there were alot of men in kilts yesterday, hawt, hawt, hawt. Alot of steam punk look going on as well.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Found a very old photo of me and a couple of friends at the Oregon Country Fair... this was probably 1992. I'm the one on the right... there was some good music going on and I couldn't stop dancing.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Such pretty ladies--all 3 of you! And you're real!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Love the pics! It looks like you all were having a great time.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Woohoo, you did it: the eyes and the wings


cindilu said:


> Here is one more taken before I left, it is blurry, sorry about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

You both are soo beautiful! Thank you so much for posting the pictures, that is really nice, now we, staying at homers, can also enjoy the fair


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> Found a very old photo of me and a couple of friends at the Oregon Country Fair... this was probably 1992. I'm the one on the right... there was some good music going on and I couldn't stop dancing.


WOlf, you are beautiful...


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

WOW! Look at you two! Faaahbulous!

Mary


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey! just popping in to say I just got "home" and will be working on uploading pix. 

WOW! SO much fun! THe creativity is absolutely wonderful. SO inspiring to exist in that bubble for awhile, it's another planet. Cool to see the recycling and composting and hardly any garbage. 

Cough, Cindi. I scored entry to the free beer garden behind the main stage...

I'll write more later! 

I was lucky to download a days worth of photos before I lost my camera! yay!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PS CB, this was not "Rainbow"(though there was probably Rainbow there). Would have been a blast exposing you to the left coast


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Cough, cough, do I even want to know how you managed that and was Rocking Randy a part of that score, dang girl, lucky you. LOL. 


Loved the bubble of the new world, even if it was just for a day.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> Would have been a blast exposing you to the left coast


My "left coast" is nothing like yours, WT!!! Hahaha 

Must be a Northern West Coast kind of thing, huh? I guess we have Humboldt County, though!!!:grin: 

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!:banana:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolf Flower said:


> Found a very old photo of me and a couple of friends at the Oregon Country Fair... this was probably 1992. I'm the one on the right... there was some good music going on and I couldn't stop dancing.


WF you are so dang cute, and you sure have your fair face!!!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> WF you are so dang cute, and you sure have your fair face!!!


Aw thanks, gals... Dang, I was just a kid then! It doesn't seem like that long ago, either... I hear that's a sign of getting old.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolf Flower said:


> Aw thanks, gals... Dang, I was just a kid then! It doesn't seem like that long ago, either... I hear that's a sign of getting old.


The early 90s. Join the club. Sometimes it is too much to take in that today's freshmen weren't even around then. Awesome pic of you. That guy is hot too.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

You gals are beautiful and it looked like ya had a blast....thanks for sharing the pictures...it is to know who we are "talking" to!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> That guy is hot too.


Yeah, he is pretty hot, if you can forgive the mullet! That's my dear friend Todd, he's a heckuva guy and always up for a good time. We've been friends since forever. At the time, he was dating my friend Christina (the gal in the middle). He's married now. But we used to go on road trips all the time, I always felt safe with him.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolf Flower said:


> That's my dear friend Todd.


He looks like NWRancher...at least to me!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is my album from the fair. If you have any problems seeing it, let me know.

Oregon Country Fair 2012 | Facebook

I got the weekend 24/7 pass as an Elder Companion (to facilitate the comfort and well being of our dear elders). So 6 days for me of Summer Camp For Adults(sic ungrown up ones). I kept thinking of my own childhood, making forts and little houses in the woods--which this is just the same thing, that same feeling of no-time just running free and smiling in the sun. or the moonlight. Color everywhere, wonderful psycho rainbow vomit. Sustainability in actual working practice, recycling, composting, reducing garbage, solar power, people power, do unto others. 

I had so much fun meeting Cyndi, she is a child after my own heart and I felt so blessed to make a wonderful new friend(well I mean, make it FLESHY) and make a few new friends through her(Randy and Raul). She was GORGEOUS in her bleu and purple dress, fairy wings and teal blue eyelash feathers. I even had to(got to, heheh!) rescue her once and pretend to be her girlfriend, I took her hand and said Hey baby, we're going THISAWAY. 

I got my backpack stolen when I was in the backstage free beer garden(Nishiki pale ale and porter), with my cell phone and wallet--to complete my Oregon Country Fair Virgin Triple Crown(add my camera to that ha). It was a bummer, but as I thought about it what a wonderful cherry to top off this past year--I've lost much "worse" things than my phone/camera/wallet this year, and I'm starting over from nothing. It was just a wonderful symbolic thing to lose my connection(phone), my identity(wallet), my life recorder(camera--a degree of separation from direct experience). I can go/do/be whatever I freakin want.

Or maybe that's just the alcohol/um stuff talking. ha!

(Cyndi, please tell Randy and Raul that!!!)


Seriously, really cool stuff is happening up here in the PNW
[YOUTUBE]Zd5C8IqjV7A[/YOUTUBE]

PS, I bought a coyote tail, the taxidermist guy got really happy when I said it was for my Ted Nugent costume--we geeked out on Ted for awhile (YES!YES!YES!)

And I went vegetarian for the weekend, only becasue I didn't have reliable refridgeration and the stuff would keep okay getting not-cold(disclaimer). I did scarf a McDonald's hamburger on the way home!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

And for you pyros, they had the most awesomest giant wood dragon puppet at teh Friday night fire dance, they set it on fire and it breathed great fire clouds. I'm trying to find some photos of it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, since we are doing show and tell, and you told about the holding hands and all, I get to tell about how the guy that I thought was HAWT, took you off by your hand and was taking pictures of your hair and such. I am telling ya folks, this girl get the title WYld Thang HANDS DOWN, she knows how to move and shake her money maker and for abit there I really did think we would need to have bail posted for us. 

Really it was a good trip and I think the world of ya girlfriend, even if ya did trip me out there for abit, lol. As long as you don't tell the story of the other couple of camera guys we will be okay. teehee.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

OOP! 

jah! norwegian grrl MAMBO!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Okay, since we are doing show and tell, and you told about the holding hands and all, I get to tell about how the guy that I thought was HAWT, took you off by your hand and was taking pictures of your hair and such. I am telling ya folks, this girl get the title WYld Thang HANDS DOWN, she knows how to move and shake her money maker and for abit there I really did think we would need to have bail posted for us.
> 
> Really it was a good trip and I think the world of ya girlfriend, even if ya did trip me out there for abit, lol. As long as you don't tell the story of the other couple of camera guys we will be okay. teehee.


Ha! 

well I thought I should say I did NOT go to hook up!!! though I did have fun dancing!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

WT, your sharpie tats rock! Dang, but they looked like henna. How long did it take you to do them?


----------

